# Best Hunting Dog Vet in Western ND/Eastern MT?



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys, Im sick of having cow doctors checking out my lab. Any suggestions for a vet in western ND or eastern MT? I live near Williston and Im willing to drive to see a different vet. Had a couple bad experiences in Williston.

I am also looking to get my females hips and elbows certified as well as her eyes.... any suggestions for that?

I appreciate any help you can offer!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Missouri Valley Vet in Bismarck is as far west as I have been for that work. Dr. Tom is top notch. 5 Gold Stars. He put my Duker dog back together several times. I think there are 6 vets on staff there and most have hunting dogs of their own.


----------



## rock (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr. Chris Solemsaas at Pinkerton's Animal Hospital in Minot is the best I have found for sporting dogs. He's familiar with all the x ray requirements for hips, elbows, shoulders etc and does a great job. Plus, he's a nice guy and really likes the dogs.


----------



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys? Anyone else have any suggestions or experience with either of these two?


----------

